# Calling all ladies with short wide calves!



## kat2290 (6 November 2013)

Those of you with vertically challenged calves, what do you ride in? I thought I would treat myself to some new boots this Xmas as it's coming up to nearly a year since I started riding (therefore I deserve new boots right?!) but I have short wide calves. From the top of my heel to the top of my calf measures 14" (but I think I would want boots to sit slightly lower this this point) and at their widest (with jodhpurs on) my calves are a smidge under 16". I've been searching the web this morning looking for suitable boots but all looks like they will be too tall, the standard height measurement seems to be 16". I was wondering what boots other ladies with my problem wear and what you would recommend. 

So far I've been wearing jodh boots with half chaps but I would really like a pair of country boots that I can ride in, preferably brown, as I get sick of switching from wellies to riding boots and then back again. Or if there really aren't any suitable tall boots maybe a pair of brown yard boots suitable for riding and brown chaps?

We have hardly any decent equestrian shops round here so it's difficult going to try on, also embarrassing when you can't get your chunky legs in to any of the boots whilst the inevitably super slim shop assistant watches you!!!


----------



## Bernster (6 November 2013)

Slightly dubious honour to be a member of this gang !

I have these: http://www.equitector.com/longriding.cfm - they come in a good range of sizes and lengths, not cheap but mine have lasted me years.

I do tend to wear short boots and chaps more though - there are a few ranges that do wider and shorter fittings and I find these more flexible to ride in.  I like the tuffa suede ones.

I use the long boots for competing and hunting.


----------



## kat2290 (6 November 2013)

They looks nice but unfortunately way out of my price league  I'm also looking for something more casual, I don't do any competing or showing etc so don't need anything smart.

Thanks for the recommendation though


----------



## kat2290 (6 November 2013)

And just to add yes you should be very honoured and proud to be a member of the 'short wide calves ladies club' - it's very exclusive dontcha'know!


----------



## alainax (6 November 2013)

I've bought these after a recommendation on here, 
http://www.countrybase.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=Tuffa-Country-Rider-Boot

They seem to start from just over 14" tall but depends on the size of your feet, and go up to very wide widths. They do come up really big though in the shoe, like a full size bigger. So if you are a 7, get a 6 I'd say. 

They are totally water proof, can trudge through a muddy field all day, then hose them off and ride


----------



## Lexi_ (6 November 2013)

I ride in a pair of Ariat Trent boots at the moment which are a really good length and very comfy, although I must admit they're not 100% perfect as they do tend to slip down a bit unless I'm well socked up underneath. Suppose that's what happens when you have elastic fastenings on boots though!

The fit of Ariats seem to work quite well on me - I've also got a pair of their Windermere boots in the wide calf fitting although I don't dare wear them to ride in as they're new and I want to keep them vaguely nice 

TBH though, I kinda like having separate boots to ride in. I know what you mean about having to change from wellies to boots and back again but our yard is muddy and puddletastic so proper boots would rapidly get trashed if I wore them all the time. I'm definitely investing in the fleece lined wide calf wellies I've seen on Amazon though!


----------



## khalswitz (6 November 2013)

Bernster said:



			Slightly dubious honour to be a member of this gang !

I have these: http://www.equitector.com/longriding.cfm - they come in a good range of sizes and lengths, not cheap but mine have lasted me years.

I do tend to wear short boots and chaps more though - there are a few ranges that do wider and shorter fittings and I find these more flexible to ride in.  I like the tuffa suede ones.

I use the long boots for competing and hunting.
		
Click to expand...

I second these - so comfy and only long boots I've ever been able to fit. They do lovely country boots for short wide calves as well, and gaiters custom to fit. They also do short boots designed for wide ankles (my saviour!!)

And not quite part of the club, am a size 6 and 42/42 length/width so not short but find it very difficult to get boots to fit!!


----------



## kat2290 (6 November 2013)

alainax said:



			I've bought these after a recommendation on here, 
http://www.countrybase.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=Tuffa-Country-Rider-Boot

They seem to start from just over 14" tall but depends on the size of your feet, and go up to very wide widths. They do come up really big though in the shoe, like a full size bigger. So if you are a 7, get a 6 I'd say. 

They are totally water proof, can trudge through a muddy field all day, then hose them off and ride 

Click to expand...

Thanks but I'm not keen on the straps, just to add to my difficulties I'm also a fussy b*gger! 



Lexi_ said:



			I ride in a pair of Ariat Trent boots at the moment which are a really good length and very comfy, although I must admit they're not 100% perfect as they do tend to slip down a bit unless I'm well socked up underneath. Suppose that's what happens when you have elastic fastenings on boots though!

The fit of Ariats seem to work quite well on me - I've also got a pair of their Windermere boots in the wide calf fitting although I don't dare wear them to ride in as they're new and I want to keep them vaguely nice 

TBH though, I kinda like having separate boots to ride in. I know what you mean about having to change from wellies to boots and back again but our yard is muddy and puddletastic so proper boots would rapidly get trashed if I wore them all the time. I'm definitely investing in the fleece lined wide calf wellies I've seen on Amazon though!
		
Click to expand...

Not keen on the Trent boots but I do really like the windermeres, I can't find any sizing info online though so not sure how tall they are. How do you find them, do you have short calves? How do you find getting them on and off?


----------



## leflynn (6 November 2013)

I have short wide calves and have the windermeres   They do a wide fitting and aren't overly tall on my legs either!  Plus they are often on sale 

I used to have the toggi canyons which stood up to quite a beating in muddy fields and being hosed off to be ridden in


----------



## Nicnac (6 November 2013)

Mountain Horse are great as come in so many different sizes (you do have to search to find a stockist with your exact fit though).  I've had the Richmond High Rider for about 5 years and use them for everyday and competitions.  Daughter has Stella Polaris for winter.  We are chalk and cheese in that I'm short and fat and she's tall and thin!
I think for the quality vs. price you can't get better.


----------



## kat2290 (6 November 2013)

leflynn said:



			I have short wide calves and have the windermeres   They do a wide fitting and aren't overly tall on my legs either!  Plus they are often on sale 

Click to expand...

Ooo that's good to know, they could be contender then if I can find some cheap or 2nd hand ones! When you say you have short calves...just how short are they?!! Sorry that sounds a bit sinister haha!


----------



## kat2290 (6 November 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Mountain Horse are great as come in so many different sizes (you do have to search to find a stockist with your exact fit though).  I've had the Richmond High Rider for about 5 years and use them for everyday and competitions.  Daughter has Stella Polaris for winter.  We are chalk and cheese in that I'm short and fat and she's tall and thin!
I think for the quality vs. price you can't get better.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I have actually seen a pair of mountain horse ones I like that seemed fairly cheap so I'll have to look around and see if I can find the different sizes


----------



## rowan666 (6 November 2013)

toggi hudson or cabotswood (nt sure if spelt right) dartmoor boots both under £100 on ebay and are ideal for shorter legs!


----------



## Jane_Lou (6 November 2013)

Windemeres are not really long enough to ride in, even if you have short legs! A lot depends on your budget, you could get a nice pair of short boots (lace ups tend to fit wider ankles than those with zips and then either a either a cheap pair of synthetic chaps or spend more and get nice ones like the tredstep. 

I have had a pair of these which were much nicer than I expected for the price
http://www.urbanhorse.com/index.php..._id=138&option[9370]=41045&option[9371]=41052

Or the tredstep, which I find make your leg look longer and slimmer!
http://www.hopevalleysaddlery.co.uk/1780/Tredstep-Xtreme-Half-Chap


----------



## Lexi_ (6 November 2013)

kat2290 said:



			Not keen on the Trent boots but I do really like the windermeres, I can't find any sizing info online though so not sure how tall they are. How do you find them, do you have short calves? How do you find getting them on and off?
		
Click to expand...

I'm 5'2 with short fat legs    *measures them*

15 inches from heel to the bottom of my kneecap and a depressing 16.5 inches calf width. Oh well, I can't do anything about it. They don't get smaller when I lose weight!

The Windermeres are absolutely fine on me. Decent length and I can wear them over jeans so the width is fine too. Haven't had a problem getting them on and off either!

My mum is even shorter than me (but has thin calves, the jammy mare) and the normal width Windermeres are perfect on her too. Perhaps Ariat cater better for shorties than some of the other brands?


----------



## kat2290 (6 November 2013)

Teehee well you can definitely be in my club 

Sounds promising for the ariats and toggis then


----------



## Bernster (6 November 2013)

kat2290 said:



			Teehee well you can definitely be in my club 

Sounds promising for the ariats and toggis then
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I will be putting this club on my signature !!


----------



## Spyda (6 November 2013)

kat2290 said:



			And just to add yes you should be very honoured and proud to be a member of the 'short wide calves ladies club' - it's very exclusive dontcha'know!
		
Click to expand...

Thank God for that! Lol. Knew those tubby calves had to be worth something ;-)


----------



## Cavalier (6 November 2013)

I love my Tuffa Suffolks. They have lasted nearly 3 years now and fit my cob legs beautifully


----------



## Lexi_ (6 November 2013)

Cob legs 

I'm stealing that!


----------



## kat2290 (6 November 2013)

Have just found these and really like the look of them

http://www.tuffaboots.com/acatalog/tuffa_norfolk_boots.html

Looking at the sizing chart I think I may just get away with then height wise...just a bit more than I wanted to spend to I'll have to wait and see if I can find a cheaper/2nd hand pair.

Does anybody have them?


----------



## katastrophykat (6 November 2013)

I also have the mountain horse boots- yard boots are the ankle boots + chaps- I love their chaps! And for stressage I have their sport rider boots- short XW ones... For showing, I have regents, XW ones again, plain and shiny for shows. 

I'm a size 10-12 and still have short XW calves!!


----------



## kat2290 (6 November 2013)

I do really like the mountain horse ones! I've got a list now of 5 different brands that come in sizes which I think will fit so just going to keep my eyes peeled for a bargain


----------



## buddylove (6 November 2013)

Just togs brookville boots and toggi Quebec boots, and i have short wide calves ;-)


----------



## SuperH (6 November 2013)

I'm another with short wide legs.

I have two pairs of long boots.  Mountain horse high rider in short wide fit and Shires Norfolk also in short wide.


----------



## Inthesticks (6 November 2013)

Mountain Horse rimfrost riders and ariat windermeres...


----------



## Echo24 (6 November 2013)

I also have equitectors. They were custom made to my short legs but fat calves and they've lasted me years too


----------



## liannexsx (6 November 2013)

I have the shires country boots and they are actually a little wide. 
I tried on the shires norfolks for getting for Xmas and they are a good fit too in the short xxl


----------



## Snozzo (6 November 2013)

Hi, I have the same problem and have some boots from the english gaiter company - the full sizings are on their website


----------



## kc100 (6 November 2013)

If you want a bargain pair then the Gallop Gateley boots are great - I'm a shorty with nice wide calves and have had my pair of gateley's since may and really like them. Super comfy, do well in the mud (have been caked in clay-type mud over the last 2 months!) and easy to ride in as well. My usual riding boots gave up on me a few months ago and have been riding in these for a while now. 

http://www.equinesuperstore.co.uk/g...~21728739409&gclid=CIDh0viL0boCFRMctAod2UoAdQ

I think you can get them about £10 cheaper if you look on ebay! I bought the size 6 wide and fit my wide calves well, although I cant get thick socks underneath them but to me that's not a big deal. They dont come too far up the leg either which is great for us shorties! 

Oh and when they say 'water resistant', I've been in some very deep puddles over the last few weeks and still have perfectly dry feet!


----------



## Costypop (6 November 2013)

I ride in mountain horse sportive high riders wide fitting with the heel risers, can JUST get them on but they are 3years old now and still in great condition plus they are so comfy. I look after them really well, I don't even tack up in them, they are the last thing I put on before riding and the first thing to take off once I'm off, well after the saddle and bridle of course!


----------



## EmmaB (6 November 2013)

I have Ariat boots and gaiters which are great, but I'd love some long boots, glad to see some recommendations on here! I've been looking at those ones that are like padded up the leg with velcro straps all the way up, look like they'd fit but they're more of a yard boot!


----------



## Bespoke1 (7 November 2013)

I searched for industrial sized calf boots for ages and tried many many different brands, I ended up with Ariat Grasmere boots they are so adjustable and comfy I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## Sprout (7 November 2013)

I ride in Mountain Horse - they are brilliant boots and come in a wide calf, worth every penny.
I have also just been given a pair of Ariat Windermere, wide calf, and they are SO comfortable.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## asmp (7 November 2013)

My daughter and I are the same so we ride in Mountain Horse.  Ebay often have 2nd hand ones if they're too expensive new.


----------



## kat2290 (7 November 2013)

I think I've got my heart set on a pair of mountain horse ones, I like the fact they zip up rather than pulling on. 

My birthday is in January so going to see if OH will let me get a new pair as a joint Xmas and bday present! I think the short wide ones in a 5 may be difficult to come by second hand but I will keep looking. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## leflynn (7 November 2013)

kat2290 said:



			Ooo that's good to know, they could be contender then if I can find some cheap or 2nd hand ones! When you say you have short calves...just how short are they?!! Sorry that sounds a bit sinister haha! 

Click to expand...

haha it's fine not sure as can't find a tape measure but have always struggled with too tall boots  My ariat chaps are medium short (stretchy) and are only just short enough, they used to be too tall until they wore in and slipped down a bit if that helps!


----------



## Prince&Porper (7 November 2013)

With almost 17" calves that are short and size 3 feet I currently wear Fuller Fillies boots with lots of socks, which are great but its nice to see there are other options out there.


----------

